# 2004 Hides for Habitat Grand Forks County



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The Grand Forks County Wildlife Federation will once again be collecting Hides For Habitat. The club will h ave five collection sites for deer hunters who want to donate their deer hides.

Last year club members collected 928 hides which were sold for $4,640. The funds were distributed to three organizations.

$3000.00 was donated to the USFWS to purchase grass seed for native prairie restoration on a recently acquired addition to Kelly's Slough NWR. This piece will be managed as a WPA and will be open to public hunting, in addition to the fine upland nesting habitat it will provide.

$1000.00 was donated to Delta Waterfowl for use in research programs.

$360 was used to purchase ammuntion used for youth shooting opportunities at Dakota Hunting Club.

2004 collection sites are as follows:

Grand Forks: 
Mark's Quick Stop on South Washington 
American Tire Service on Gateway Drive 
Dakota Hunting Club and Kennels

Emerado: 
Superpumper/Tesoro

Thompson: 
Tim's Quick Stop

Thanks for your support and please donate your hides to whoever is collecting in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info!!! I was wondering where they were located in GF. When I was in highschool back in MN I was able to volunteer with Hides for Habitat after school with one of my best buddies and our bio teacher. Basically we took the hides, cut 'em flat, and salt and stacked 'em. Lots of work, but also lots of fun and it felt good know I was helping out insure our hunting future. Thanks again for the info :beer:


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

bump


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

bump


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Just wanted to bring this up again. Please consider donating your hide to a hide collection effort where ever you live.

Thanks to all who have donate hides so far this year.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

just a reminder. Thanks to all those who donated.


----------

